# Work Saw vs. "Bling" saw. A discussion



## weimedog (Oct 26, 2022)

Working this Holzfforma into my Set of tools to manage my wood lot & harvest a few loads of logs.


----------



## rob066 (Dec 15, 2022)

I love large bucking spikes when cutting large rounds of firewood. The bigger spikes help keep the rounds from krinking the muffler


----------



## weimedog (Dec 15, 2022)

rob066 said:


> I love large bucking spikes when cutting large rounds of firewood. The bigger spikes help keep the rounds from krinking the muffler


Especially if u have a "ram horn" muffler


----------

